# Latest watercolour



## Darfion (Jul 5, 2006)

I seem to be doing quite a lot of waterscapes at present.  So here's my latest attempt at a masterpiece


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice, I like it a lot :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Darfion (Jul 5, 2006)

Thankyou mr Canes


----------



## terri (Jul 8, 2006)

Another beauty.    I love what you've done with the sky here, too.   :thumbup:    And I'm not sure what you call that shade of blue, but it looks just fabulous in this piece.   

Nice!!    :thumbup:


----------

